
Ask HN: How do you deal with haters? - pedrodelfino
Should you care about what they say? Are they important?
Is it normal to have haters?
======
neuromancer85
Stupid people's mom is always pregnant, so yes, it is normal to meet stupid
people on internet as much as in real life. The only way to deal with them
that I've found is: smile and wit. Use sarcasm to smash them to the ground
while being absolutely polite. It is really satisfactory (and "super
effective!).

------
rman666
Hater's gonna hate.

~~~
venusiant
You are using an apostrophe incorrectly.

